# Wanna buy red squirrel



## Stephmills

hi all, new to the forums

anyone knows where i can get red squirrel in the uk?

cheers


----------



## Lurcherlad

You can't. They are wild animals and as such shouldn't live in cages.


----------



## noushka05

Red squirrels are a protected species. Its illegal to keep one without a licence. There are plenty of domesticated species you can keep as a pet. Please leave wild animals where they belong - in the wild.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I quite fancy a pet honey badger while we're at it. Anyone know where I can get one of those?


----------



## Muttly

For some reason I'm thinking they are not wanting it for a pet. It's just the wording "Where can I get red squirrel" not "where can I get A red Squirrel"


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Muttly said:


> For some reason I'm thinking they are not wanting it for a pet. It's just the wording "Where can I get red squirrel" not "where can I get A red Squirrel"


Well the thread title says they want to buy one, so I guess that's as a pet. Unless they want to eat it?


----------



## Muttly

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Well the thread title says they want to buy one, so I guess that's as a pet. Unless they want to eat it?


Well that's what I'm thinking  I just hope their grammar is a little off.


----------



## noushka05

Oh I just assumed they wanted one as a pet - surely they wouldn't want to eat one:Wideyed


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

noushka05 said:


> Oh I just assumed they wanted one as a pet - surely they wouldn't want to eat one:Wideyed


And if they did, I'm sure they could find a grey squirrel sadly hit by a car. But maybe they want a red one specifically.

*suddenly realises what a weird thread this has turned into....*


----------



## Muttly

noushka05 said:


> Oh I just assumed they wanted one as a pet - surely they wouldn't want to eat one:Wideyed


Hope not, but people do. I was watching that 'Moaning of life', with Karl Pilkington and they were eating Squirrel, which is probably why I had it in my head.


----------



## noushka05

Ceiling Kitty said:


> And if they did, I'm sure they could find a grey squirrel sadly hit by a car. But maybe they want a red one specifically.
> 
> *suddenly realises what a weird thread this has turned into....*





Muttly said:


> Hope not, but people do. I was watching that 'Moaning of life', with Karl Pilkington and they were eating Squirrel, which is probably why I had it in my head.


George Monbiot cooked a roadkill grey squirrel on Newsnight I think it was - it looked a bit tough! lol

Lets hope its all a big misunderstanding with our poster. Hopefully they will be back to clarify (& put all thoughts of red squirrels out of their head)


----------



## Luke87

noushka05 said:


> Red squirrels are a protected species. Its illegal to keep one without a licence. There are plenty of domesticated species you can keep as a pet. Please leave wild animals where they belong - in the wild.


That is not true.

Red Squirrels can be legally imported and kept without a licence providing they meet certain requirements under balai 5. If Red Squirrel has been captive bred there is no licence required. The evidence is normally provided when inspector turns up and sees it's a tame animal.

That's a usual misconception that something protected needs a licence or is illegal. It is illegal to take them from the wild, but breeding and/or keeping tame animals is perfectly legal. Situation is completely different when we're discussing endangered animals, which Red Squirrels are not classed as anywhere in the world.

I am afraid Stephanie, that despite Red Squirrel being perfectly legal, even as a protected species it's not easy to get one. Breeders need to pay massive licence fees for breeding protected species and you are looking at at least 800 pounds to buy one so the breeder will even think of breaking even.

Contact me if you are interested. I also need to make you aware that Squirrels, despite being lovely animals are completely tame after I had six generations of them, but they require a lot of time, and definitely are not cheap to purchase due to current legislation that breeders have to face. They also have very picky diet and need a certain level of modifications at home as I would never recommend keeping one in a cage, unless you will convert entire bedroom into a cage. My Squirrels run freely around the house as I mastered few ways to teach them litter and not to damage or steal anything.

I hope that now you understand where the price is coming from.

Also answering possible questions, if I have a licence to breed them, then it means I have imported/acquired my Red Squirrels legally.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Well now I've heard it all.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Should not be allowed!


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Should not be allowed!


I agree. Red squirrels need to be running around in forests not in cages.

Don't feel quite the same about greys.


----------



## Calvine

Muttly said:


> Hope not, but people do. I was watching that 'Moaning of life', with Karl Pilkington and they were eating Squirrel, which is probably why I had it in my head.


A couple of years ago I had people at my stable-yard who shot two (grey) squirrels and ate them for *Christmas lunch*; the irony was that their mother was a millionaire(ss) and they could have afforded to have a culinary extravaganza at Christmas. . And @Ceiling Kitty, yes, they used to scrape up road kill of all types.


----------



## Calvine

Luke87 said:


> That is not true.
> 
> Red Squirrels can be legally imported and kept without a licence providing they meet certain requirements under balai 5. If Red Squirrel has been captive bred there is no licence required. The evidence is normally provided when inspector turns up and sees it's a tame animal.
> 
> That's a usual misconception that something protected needs a licence or is illegal. It is illegal to take them from the wild, but breeding and/or keeping tame animals is perfectly legal. Situation is completely different when we're discussing endangered animals, which Red Squirrels are not classed as anywhere in the world.
> 
> I am afraid Stephanie, that despite Red Squirrel being perfectly legal, even as a protected species it's not easy to get one. Breeders need to pay massive licence fees for breeding protected species and you are looking at at least 800 pounds to buy one so the breeder will even think of breaking even.
> 
> Contact me if you are interested. I also need to make you aware that Squirrels, despite being lovely animals are completely tame after I had six generations of them, but they require a lot of time, and definitely are not cheap to purchase due to current legislation that breeders have to face. They also have very picky diet and need a certain level of modifications at home as I would never recommend keeping one in a cage, unless you will convert entire bedroom into a cage. My Squirrels run freely around the house as I mastered few ways to teach them litter and not to damage or steal anything.
> 
> I hope that now you understand where the price is coming from.
> 
> Also answering possible questions, if I have a licence to breed them, then it means I have imported/acquired my Red Squirrels legally.


I notice you and Stephanie both joined today...do you possibly know each other or is that a coincidence?


----------



## Calvine

At £800 per red squirrel, I don't imagine many people will be buying them as pets; that's a relief.


----------



## Rafa

Can't help with red squirrels, but I'm hoping to buy a Rare Endangered Condor to keep as a pet and, if I can find it a mate, you're all welcome to buy the eggs at only £800 apiece.

You're welcome.


----------



## mrs phas

Sweety said:


> Can't help with red squirrels, but I'm hoping to buy a Rare Endangered Condor to keep as a pet and, if I can find it a mate, you're all welcome to buy the eggs at only £800 apiece.
> 
> You're welcome.


how many will the eggs feed if i scramble them?


----------



## Rafa

I would say you'll need two eggs to make a hearty omelette for your Family. You can always chuck in some cheese and ham to make it go further.

I can say £800 per egg - two for only £1500. Now that's a good discount.


----------



## Siskin

Sweety said:


> I would say you'll need two eggs to make a hearty omelette for your Family. You can always chuck in some cheese and ham to make it go further.
> 
> I can say £800 per egg - two for only £1500. Now that's a good discount.


Before I buy one of your eggs I would want to know about the health tests on the parents, oh and temperament tested as well.


----------



## mrs phas

Siskin said:


> Before I buy one of your eggs I would want to know about the health tests on the parents, oh and temperament tested as well.


oh! I only want them for scrambling, do i need vet checks too?


----------



## colliemerles

is this thread for real ?? surely its some kind of joke !! a new member posts she wants a red squirrel, then another new member pops up who actually has them and sells them !!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

colliemerles said:


> is this thread for real ?? surely its some kind of joke !! a new member posts she wants a red squirrel, then another new member pops up who actually has them and sells them !!


Let's try another: where can I get free money?


----------



## Polski

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Let's try another: where can I get free money?





Calvine said:


> I notice you and Stephanie both joined today...do you possibly know each other or is that a coincidence?


Perhaps admin/mods could see if their IP addresses are the same

Or continue as are, this thread could be the highlight of my week ...yeah, boring life


----------



## Jonescat

Luke87 said:


> I mastered few ways to teach them litter and not to damage or steal anything..


I should very much like to learn your techniques - especially if applicable to greys! I want my tulips back!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Let's try another: where can I get free money?


Well, the prices of some of these 'rare' cross breeds I believe some of them actually poo gold coins ! They should do !


----------



## Zaros

*In direct answer to your thread title; 'Wanna Buy Red Squirrel'

No thanks . We're overrun by the bloody things. Heres' a picture of my dog trying to persuade one down from a tree.....










.....in order to kick his 455 as a punishment for raiding the bird feeding stations.* :Happy


----------



## Siskin

Zaros said:


> *In direct answer to your thread title; 'Wanna Buy Red Squirrel'
> 
> No thanks . We're overrun by the bloody things. Heres' a picture of my dog trying to persuade one down from a tree.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....in order to kick his 455 as a punishment for raiding the bird feeding stations.* :Happy


Perhaps he could borrow the ladder you have proped up by the house


----------



## Rafa

Siskin said:


> Before I buy one of your eggs I would want to know about the health tests on the parents, oh and temperament tested as well.


Now see here luv.

I'm very conscientious. This bird is fully health checked. He has been to the Vet and the Vet has said he does indeed have a beak, talons and his heart is beating.

What more do you want?

I want you to know I'm not going into Rare Endangered Condor Egg Production for the money. It's because I want my children to have a heartwarming experience.

No need to have the eggs health checked. So long as they're not cracked, they're fine and I can say right now, the eggs will have excellent temperaments.


----------



## Zaros

Siskin said:


> Perhaps he could borrow the ladder you have proped up by the house


What,:Wideyed And then have him use it to help him scale the fence? :Nailbiting


----------



## Siskin

Sweety said:


> Now see here luv.
> 
> I'm very conscientious. This bird is fully health checked. He has been to the Vet and the Vet has said he does indeed have a beak, talons and his heart is beating.
> 
> What more do you want?
> 
> I want you to know I'm not going into Rare Endangered Condor Egg Production for the money. It's because I want my children to have a heartwarming experience.
> 
> No need to have the eggs health checked. So long as they're not cracked, they're fine and I can say right now, the eggs will have excellent temperaments.


But, but, but will they be BC (bird club) registered? Can't be doing with unregistered birdies.

Does he have eyes then, did your vet say he has eyes, your first post was not at all clear, must have all the information in your very first post before making any replies, can't comment if you withhold information, not a mind reader you know.


----------



## Siskin

Zaros said:


> What,:Wideyed And then have him use it to help him scale the fence? :Nailbiting


Well I think you're just being mean


----------



## magpie

Stephmills said:


> anyone knows where i can get red squirrel in the uk?


Yeah, amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Living-Nature-Red-Squirrel-Soft/dp/B00C2QM1CA


----------



## Rafa

Siskin said:


> But, but, but will they be BC (bird club) registered? Can't be doing with unregistered birdies.
> 
> Does he have eyes then, did your vet say he has eyes, your first post was not at all clear, must have all the information in your very first post before making any replies, can't comment if you withhold information, not a mind reader you know.


Well, of course he has eyes. I'm not stupid, I've just been to check and he's actually got two.

I didn't come here for negative comments, I came for compliments and cash.

How dare you imply I don't love my bird? He's my feathered baby, he sleeps on the curtain rail in my bedroom and he's fed on the best food, Asda tinned dog food, peanuts and toast.

I'm a wonderful person you know. I got told that by a man once and he was drunk so he must have been telling the truth, right?

P.S. I think it's a he, I'm not sure, I haven't checked. Does that make a difference to my breeding plans?

I will post a photo of my Condor just as soon as I manage to get him back out of the chimney.


----------



## mrs phas

Sweety said:


> P.S. I think it's a he, I'm not sure, I haven't checked. Does that make a difference to my breeding plans?


no but it makes a difference to my scrambling plans
how can i complete my 'scrambling of eggs of every endangered bird badge'
if shes a he?
down in the mouth [well you would be if you had a sexless condor wouldnt you]


----------



## Rafa

mrs phas said:


> no but it makes a difference to my scrambling plans
> how can i complete my 'scrambling of eggs of every endangered bird badge'
> if shes a he?
> down in the mouth [well you would be if you had a sexless condor wouldnt you]


Well, that's your problem, not mine.

Honestly, you people are so judgemental.

Anyway, I don't think it is a He because it doesn't burp all the time or scratch itself in questionable places. It never gets man flu either, so I'm thinking it is a she and, now that you've upset me, I might not let you have one of my eggs.


----------



## mrs phas

Sweety said:


> Well, that's your problem, not mine.
> 
> Honestly, you people are so judgemental.
> , now that you've upset me, I might not let you have one of my eggs.


well honestly, you expect me to pay £1500 for two dodgy eggs and then say Im the judgemental one
and your rude to boot
you can stuff your eggs[ boil til hard, shell eggs and cut in half, remove yolks, mix with mayonaise and paprika and divide into each half of egg] I wouldnt want to be poisoned
think ill go for some Kiwi eggs instead, I hear theyre already soft shelled but a little green and hairy


----------



## Rafa

mrs phas said:


> well honestly, you expect me to pay £1500 for two dodgy eggs and then say Im the judgemental one
> and your rude to boot
> you can stuff your eggs[ boil til hard, shell eggs and cut in half, remove yolks, mix with mayonaise and paprika and divide into each half of egg] I wouldnt want to be poisoned
> think ill go for some Kiwi eggs instead, I hear theyre already soft shelled but a little green and hairy


Well, it's your loss. All my family and friends want one of these eggs anyway.

I'm being bullied here.

I'm a lovely person, who has come here with a beautiful proposition and all I've had is abuse.

I'm reporting you to the Moderators, the RSPB and Interpol.


----------



## MilleD

I'd wager the OP and Luke87 are the same person.

I've got some hens with teeth here if anyone wants one. Cost you though, very rare see?


----------



## mrs phas

MilleD said:


> I'd wager the OP and Luke87 are the same person.
> 
> I've got some hens with teeth here if anyone wants one. Cost you though, very rare see?


do they lay eggs, 
@Sweety is just not keeping to her eggsellent self promotion


----------



## Rafa

mrs phas said:


> do they lay eggs,
> @Sweety is just not keeping to her eggsellent self promotion


Well, my Parents had a budgie when I was a child so I know all there is about birds.

Those chickens may have teeth but I'll tell you right now, the eggs won't have teeth.


----------



## MilleD

mrs phas said:


> do they lay eggs,
> @Sweety is just not keeping to her eggsellent self promotion


Not so far, no-one fancies them. What with them having teeth and all. Just looking for a cockerel with no eyes no and I've got it made.

Edit to add - I did notice the 'eggsellent' but chose not to comment as it wasn't funny  Then realised this is the internet and you might not realise I had realised. Erm...


----------



## mrs phas

Sweety said:


> Well, my Parents had a budgie when I was a child so I know all there is about birds.
> 
> Those chickens may have teeth but I'll tell you right now, the eggs won't have teeth.





MilleD said:


> Not so far, no-one fancies them. What with them having teeth and all. Just looking for a cockerel with no eyes no and I've got it made.
> 
> Edit to add - I did notice the 'eggsellent' but chose not to comment as it wasn't funny  Then realised this is the internet and you might not realise I had realised. Erm...


Well how about a bit of bartering then
I have some excellent rocking horse poo, guaranteed to bring your roses up luvverly
all from genuine, vet inspected, fully healthy, rocking horses


----------



## Rafa

I can't comment.

I'm sulking.

I got my Condor out of the chimney and I've alpha rolled him to show him who's boss in this house.

Sick of birds now. You've spoiled it for me. I may convert him into Rare Endangered Condor pate now.


----------



## mrs phas

Sweety said:


> I can't comment.
> 
> I'm sulking.
> 
> I got my Condor out of the chimney and I've alpha rolled him to show him who's boss in this house.
> 
> Sick of birds now. You've spoiled it for me. I may convert him into Rare Endangered Condor pate now.


wont you miss that condor moment tho?


----------



## Rafa

mrs phas said:


> wont you miss that condor moment tho?


----------



## Stephmills

800 quid is too much for my pocket and i dont undersdand why that has to be so much for a pet 

and people ancestors of your dogs and cats were once domesticated too

how much money would i need to be properly settled with a squirrel bcos u said its probably more then 800


----------



## mrs phas

Stephmills said:


> and people ancestors of your dogs and cats were once domesticated too


Yawn! so sick of this arguement being thrown about

give us a good reason you want a red squirrel for a pet [and 'because i do' is *not *a good reason]

theres lots of small mammals you could pick from, without introducing another wild animal [or should be] into the mix


----------



## Stephmills

tell me why would they not make good pets
bcos theyre not domesticated to a degree dogs and cats are ??

i want one i will get one and i want one for the same reason people want a specific breeds of dogs or cats and as ive just found out theyre not wild perhaps not as popular just yet

i asked this question on many forums even with exotic pets its the only forum where i have a response


----------



## MilleD

Stephmills said:


> 800 quid is too much for my pocket and i dont undersdand why that has to be so much for a pet
> 
> and people ancestors of your dogs and cats were once domesticated too
> 
> how much money would i need to be properly settled with a squirrel bcos u said its probably more then 800


Ha ha, I can't believe you are back.

Why don't you go and just murder a tiger? The effect on the Asian environment will be similar to the UK effect if you continue in your ridiculous 'need'.

Have you been reading too much 'Willow Farm' ? I recall that Rory had his own red squirrel. I wanted one as a kid too.


----------



## MilleD

Stephmills said:


> tell me why would they not make good pets
> bcos theyre not domesticated to a degree dogs and cats are ??
> 
> i want one i will get one and i want one for the same reason people want a specific breeds of dogs or cats and as ive just found out theyre not wild perhaps not as popular just yet
> 
> i asked this question on many forums even with exotic pets its the only forum where i have a response


Also, just so you know, your IP address is recorded so if you do get one, like you are intent to, anyone who wants to investigate the legitimacy of such an animal will find it easy to do so.


----------



## Stephmills

i am not getting one off the wild i wouldnt want a wild animal at home
and i do not intend to kill anything
red squirrel in this country is not doing great because someone released gray vermin
one i want to buy is captive bred and therefore its tame and will make a great pet
ive seen videos on youtube and people love their pets


----------



## MilleD

Stephmills said:


> tell me why would they not make good pets
> bcos theyre not domesticated to a degree dogs and cats are ??
> 
> i want one i will get one and i want one for the same reason people want a specific breeds of dogs or cats and as ive just found out theyre not wild perhaps not as popular just yet
> 
> i asked this question on many forums even with exotic pets its the only forum where i have a response


Pretty sure you answered your own question.


----------



## MilleD

Stephmills said:


> i am not getting one off the wild i wouldnt want a wild animal at home
> and i do not intend to kill anything
> red squirrel in this country is not doing great because someone released gray vermin
> one i want to buy is captive bred and therefore its tame and will make a great pet
> ive seen videos on youtube and people love their pets


Oh, YouTube. Silly us. Sorry it must be ok then.


----------



## MilleD

Stephmills said:


> i am not getting one off the wild i wouldnt want a wild animal at home


IT's A WILD ANIMAL!

What, do you want an elephant next? I hear aardvarks make good pets if you are just doing an alphabetical thing.


----------



## Stephmills

again, someone once took a lynx or similar mid size predator cat few thousand years ago and made it the pet you have in your avatar today
will you start acting like a child and start campaign to bring all cats to the wild?

as u can see squirrels are kept captive and considering that most dont survive first winter in the wild i am guessing theyre doing fine


----------



## MilleD

Shut up. A few thousand years ago, no-one gave a flying whotsit about animal husbandry or cruelty.

It's a bit like saying we should treat cancer by putting a toad on someone's head.

You are an idiot. No offence of course


----------



## Stephmills

start from yourself
stop the cruelty to your cat, dont get any more from pet shops
urge new owners to take their cats to africa where ancestors of domesticated cats are running freely on their paws covering countless square miles and are FREE

or just leave me alone

youre an idiot and a hypocrite. no offence of course


----------



## Wiz201

sorry, this thread made me remember this movie scene lol


----------



## Siskin

My advice.?
Get a grey squirrel, far easier to come by, and a tin of red paint


----------



## MilleD

@Stephmills Your grammar is a little odd. Are you in the UK?

I've never got a cat from a pet shop.

Taking a cat bred over generations to Africa will make it into food.

No offence taken. I know when I'm in the right.


----------



## Stephmills

i dont want a vermin, greys are nowhere near as cool as reds


----------



## Siskin

Picky


----------



## MilleD

Siskin said:


> Picky


----------



## Stephmills

so i am guessing its okay if i get a pet squirrel thats also captive bred for generations
it all began somewhere else and i cant see why you having a pet once taken from the wild makes you better than me having a pet squirrel

they do exist in captivity, they cant be released to the wild otherwise they will turn into food themselves
its not like i am trying to find someone who will capture one for me and i will struggle with wild animal


----------



## MilleD

Stephmills said:


> so i am guessing its okay if i get a pet squirrel thats also captive bred for generations


Well, thousands of years at least if you want to compare them to cats and dogs.

I take it you know one that is then?


----------



## Rafa

Stephmills said:


> start from yourself
> stop the cruelty to your cat, dont get any more from pet shops
> urge new owners to take their cats to africa where ancestors of domesticated cats are running freely on their paws covering countless square miles and are FREE
> 
> or just leave me alone
> 
> youre an idiot and a hypocrite. no offence of course


You're so wise dear.

Of course, we must all take wild animals and force them to become domesticated for no better reason than that's what we want.

Grow up.

If you want to cage a wild creature and watch it going bonkers from frustration every day, just because you fancy the look of it, knock yourself out, it wouldn't do for me.

Squirrels forage in the leaf litter, run around in trees and enjoy freedom. Can you provide that?

You'll probably buy it a pink, frilly jacket, take it to be groomed every month and convince yourself it's enjoying a full life.

You're clueless, that's what's frightening, if, in fact, you're even genuine which I doubt.


----------



## Stephmills

of course you know whats best for your cats that could enjoy endless jungles in north africa and now they have to sit at home, people in egypt forced them to stay at homes, why you dont go against that? what do you keep your cat for? or your ROSIE RUDI and JESSIE?
they exist in captivity and how do you know theyre not having a lot better life

i will do my best to provide the best 800quid is bit pricey though


----------



## MilleD

Stephmills said:


> of course you know whats best for your cats that could enjoy endless jungles in north africa and now they have to sit at home, people in egypt forced them to stay at homes, why you dont go against that? what do you keep your cat for? or your ROSIE RUDI and JESSIE?
> they exist in captivity and how do you know theyre not having a lot better life
> 
> i will do my best to provide the best 800quid is bit pricey though


If that's what you think, I wouldn't bother as the cost will go through the roof once you 'own' one.

I still think this thread is a wind up. I love to feed the trolls.

Mind you, I'm pretty sure my cats aren't pack animals so their origin probably isn't North Africa.


----------



## Rafa

Stephmills said:


> of course you know whats best for your cats that could enjoy endless jungles in north africa and now they have to sit at home, people in egypt forced them to stay at homes, why you dont go against that? what do you keep your cat for? or your ROSIE RUDI and JESSIE?
> they exist in captivity and how do you know theyre not having a lot better life
> 
> i will do my best to provide the best 800quid is bit pricey though


Well, that doesn't even make any sense. If you're going to make an argument in favour of caging squirrels, could you please try and articulate properly.

My dogs go out for a free run in the woods and park every morning for one and a half hours. How much freedom will your squirrel have?

My dogs have the free run of my very big garden all day long. They certainly do not "sit at home". They have such full lives that when we are in, they sleep.

Rosie spends every afternoon on a livery yard, busy and involved and she loves it. Jessie is a Romanian Rescue, picked up from the streets.

How the heck do you compare them to keeping a squirrel in a cage for it's entire life?

You're a fool.


----------



## Rafa

MilleD said:


> If that's what you think, I wouldn't bother as the cost will go through the roof once you 'own' one.
> 
> I still think this thread is a wind up. I love to feed the trolls.
> 
> Mind you, I'm pretty sure my cats aren't pack animals so their origin probably isn't North Africa.


Oh now, wait a minute.

It's a well known fact that many people spend a fortune every year to go on Safari in North Africa to be able to catch a glimpse of a completely wild Siamese Cat.


----------



## Stephmills

it actually is. i just read about it

i am not a troll, its a genuine look for breeders. i do understand the slight difference between the reasons as to why dogs and cats have been domesticated. it was not a matter of wanting them, more than needing them. in ancient times dogs were used to aid hunting, cats to stop pests, of course times have changed and only a fraction are being used for the purpose they were initially domseticated for

my point is, breeders are out there, whether you like it or not, so either i will buy a squirrel, or someone else will, thats the fact, so dont attack people for trying to buy a domesticated one, its not that i am trying to take one from the wild, stolen from its mother up in the trees


----------



## MilleD

Sweety said:


> Oh now, wait a minute.
> 
> It's a well known fact that many people spend a fortune every year to go on Safari in North Africa to be able to catch a glimpse of a completely wild Siamese Cat.


I see what you are saying. but I have a couple of British Short Hairs - will I see them there?


----------



## MilleD

Stephmills said:


> my point is, breeders are out there, whether you like it or not,


Er, not. HTH.


----------



## Stephmills

surely, wild wolves, as the ancestors of your dogs had plenty more space than just a silly garden, so in fact, you closing your dogs in a yard and occasional park is within same proportion to me providing whole house to a squirrel


----------



## Polski

Wiz201 said:


> sorry, this thread made me remember this movie scene lol


I lol'd!!
even heard of it let alone seen that but now I kind of want to


----------



## MilleD

All these folk think it's a bad idea http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/146493-squirrels-pets.html


----------



## MilleD

Stephmills said:


> surely, wild wolves, as the ancestors of your dogs had plenty more space than just a silly garden, so in fact, you closing your dogs in a yard and occasional park is within same proportion to me providing whole house to a squirrel


A house - not even a run? I hope you have no cables available for chewing or else it will be zzzzt BANG. Bye bye squirrel.


----------



## Stephmills

of couse all those are ultimate experts in this field with tens of years of experience in wild life and rodent breeding
ill wait for luke87 to come back


----------



## Polski

Stephmills said:


> of couse all those are ultimate experts in this field with tens of years of experience in wild life and rodent breeding
> ill wait for luke87 to come back


 Which no doubt he will as soon as you go offline...if you havent figured out incognito mode yet


----------



## Rafa

Stephmills said:


> of couse all those are ultimate experts in this field with tens of years of experience in wild life and rodent breeding
> ill wait for luke87 to come back


Oh my word, do you think you two could get married and have a whole little family of caged wild animals?

Can I be a bridesmaid?


----------



## Stephmills

i have no idea what youre trying to say, i tried to send luke a message but its got issues anyway using website on mobile is a bit of a nightmare


----------



## Stephmills

also funny because i asked same question on reptile forums and nobody said anything, i guess i should have searched for the answer one of the guys in the link you pasted might have squirrels for sale


----------



## Rafa

Stephmills said:


> i have no idea what youre trying to say, i tried to send luke a message but its got issues anyway using website on mobile is a bit of a nightmare


Maybe he's out trying to catch red squirrels?


----------



## Siskin

Sweety said:


> Maybe he's out trying to catch red squirrels?


 Or painting grey ones red


----------



## Guest

Stephmills said:


> surely, wild wolves, as the ancestors of your dogs had plenty more space than just a silly garden, so in fact, you closing your dogs in a yard and occasional park is within same proportion to me providing whole house to a squirrel


Wolves are not the ancestors of dogs. 
Dogs and wolves probably had a common ancestor that no longer exists, but wolves are wolves and dogs are dogs.

Most evidence now points to dogs and humans co-evolving, so it's not like we turned wolves in to pets.

Bottom line it's selfish and unethical to try and make a wild animal a pet. Taming wild animals is just as bad, you create a Frankenstein creature that doesn't belong anywhere, not in the wild, not in human environments. An animal destined to never "fit" anywhere. Why would you do that to a sentient creature?
Why can't you just enjoy red squirrels in the wild where they are meant to be? Why the need to "own" one?


----------



## Rafa

Siskin said:


> Or painting grey ones red


As a token of his love?

It's so romantic! I'm tearing up, I really am. :Wideyed


----------



## Rafa

ouesi said:


> Wolves are not the ancestors of dogs.
> Dogs and wolves probably had a common ancestor that no longer exists, but wolves are wolves and dogs are dogs.
> 
> Most evidence now points to dogs and humans co-evolving, so it's not like we turned wolves in to pets.
> 
> Bottom line it's selfish and unethical to try and make a wild animal a pet. Taming wild animals is just as bad, you create a Frankenstein creature that doesn't belong anywhere, not in the wild, not in human environments. An animal destined to never "fit" anywhere. Why would you do that to a sentient creature?
> Why can't you just enjoy red squirrels in the wild where they are meant to be? Why the need to "own" one?


I think because, for some, it isn't enough to enjoy the sight of a beautiful creature in it's natural environment.

They want one in their home, caged of course, to show off to their friends. An ego trip and probably much akin to those who show off their fur coats and crocodile skin shoes.


----------



## Siskin

Sweety said:


> As a token of his love?
> 
> It's so romantic! I'm tearing up, I really am. :Wideyed


Oh, you're just soppy.


----------



## Zaros

MilleD said:


> Shut up. A few thousand years ago, no-one gave a *flying whotsit *about animal husbandry


I think the word you're looking for is 'Phuq'

However, I'd just like to remind the OP how destructive they can be if one ever got loose in the hoose. Squirrel = Rodent. A rodent is a gnawing animal. Its incisors are chisel like and continue to grow their enter life. Because of this fact, they are fated to chew relentlessly for that same duration. They are quite capable of gnawing through wood, plasterboard, some soft metals and.....wait for it.....electric cables (A FIRE HAZARD) in order to keep those teeth to a comfortable and healthy length. Should one escape from its cage and gnaw its way through your house into the roof space, squirrels invariably go up, it might also gnaw its way out through the roof or worse still, into your neighbours roof space particularly if you live in a semi detached or row house. I'm sure your neighbours would be pretty impressed with you by being disturbed in the dead of night by the sounds of scampering feet or scratching coming from the other side of their ceiling.

Worse still, any exit hole they create becomes an automatic entry for other wildlife and before you know it you, or your neighbour, will be the proud owners of a little wildlife sanctuary consisting of Mice, Birds, Bats, Wasps (nests) and perhaps, not unlike the fast growing population of Mice, a rapidly expanding colony of squirrels too. Again the sounds of the scratching and scraping and scampering and scurrying about from tin, tiny feet at unearthly hours of the night, is sure to make you a very popular person indeed.

Each and every year (late summer) I have to meticulously inspect the roof. The Soffiits, The facias, The eaves, The Flashings and the aluminium vent covers to ensure the little bleeders haven't gnawed there way through into my roof space in preparation for the coming winter.

Be warned,

Or at least warn your neighbours of their impending doom


----------



## lymorelynn

Beyond a joke now


----------

